# Need some advice, Budwig, Please help



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Congratulations on Trey's success. I am so happy that the lumps have gone. 

Johanna Budwig was a wise woman who developed the Budwig protocol. Unfortunately she is not around anymore to keep her protocol on track. Her protocol must be followed exactly for it to work. 
Did you know that you have to eat the cottage cheese and flaxseed oil within 15 minutes of blending it? 
Did you know that it must be blended with the right tool for the bonds to take place a fork or a magic bullet (very high speed) mixer may not create the bonds properly?
It is quite specific and intense.

The Budwig protocol was developed for humans who needed to stay off meat and fish so already her protocol is compromised for dogs. Like so many people I wanted it to work but I couldn't see the evidence of the success rate for the average Joe. It was recommended that people stay on it for 5 years. 

Some doctors say that Budwig alters the test results so for accurate results they should not be combined. Budwig did not recommend chemo along side her protocol.

I also made myself dizzy trying alternative treatments trying to save my best friends so I know how you feel. But alas they were called home to the magical place from where they came. I found that many of the alternative things that I tried caused also caused their own side effects so you need to be very careful. 

Big Chief's recent post might interest you, (no 17)
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8882-hemangiosarcoma-treatment-options-2.html
(Yunnan Baiyo is a herb for that specific cancer so you would not need that.)

Good luck with your healing. The fact that Trey has made it to 12 is quite an accomplishment in itself. I hope that you have a lot longer with him than anyone expects.


----------



## beefyz (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Doug, sent yuo a personal. Did you get it ?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

No sorry I didn't get one from you. 
I think that you need to have at least 15 posts before you can PM someone.


----------



## beefyz (Jan 6, 2014)

Doug...Thanks for taking the time and some Christian decency to comment. 
Yes, I aware of the things you have mentioned. It was the oncologists and my hope that we could bring this episode into remission as they have had some success with that. At that point it was my hope to continue with a "maintenance" of the Budwig. But i'm still bothered by the following questions. Could you shed some light on these, or know anyone who could?
1) i've already got Trey up to 5,000 Omega3s/day with no apparent problems. I notice that the Barleans lignan Organic cold pressed Flax oil i bought has 7,000+ omega 3s in it along with almost 2,000 omega 6s. It is my understanding that you want to eliminate omega 6s in a cancer diet as they could possibly feed a cancer.
Did anyone ever comment on this ? Does the flaxseed /cottage cheese combination someone neutralize out this. i've also read, with contrasting opinions, that the dogs body has a hard time breaking down the vegetarian omega 3s in the flaxseed as opossed to the fish oil omega 3s.
2) Additionally, doing the Budwig at 3x daily at almost 21,000 units of omega 3s, i'm worried about any other effects ie pancreatitis.I'm assuming that at the very least, one has to stop admisistering the fish oil omega 3s?
3) I can readily purchase organic low fat 2% cottage cheese. Cottage cheese has that cassein in it, suppossedly another one of those cancer feeding agents. 
Again, can the flaxseed/cottage cheese combo somehow eliminate the suppossed cassein presence in the cottage cheese ?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

The Budwig protocol isn't well known or easy put into practice out so that is why it is difficult to find the answers you need. There are so many unanswered questions when it comes to dogs as the protocol was designed for humans. There doesn't even seem to be any official scientific trials for people let alone canines.

I'm certain that the members here would help out if they could. Unfortunately I do not have enough experience to answer your questions either. 

Many years ago I learned about Budwig through this group Yahoo Groups
maybe they might give you some more up to date and thorough information?

GOOD luck it is so hard to know which path to take when it is crunch time, it is overwhelming. Some things work for some dogs while they may not work on others. I applaud you for wanting the very best for Trey and going out of your way to find the right information. Trey is a very lucky boy! I really do hope that you get the answers and results that you seek. Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I cannot offer any advise but I am praying for Trey.. May the lord give him a complete healing. Hugs..


----------



## lizzzys (Feb 3, 2014)

How is Trey doing? My golden Bernie was diagnosed with cutaneous lymphoma 3 days ago. We have decided not to go the route of the chemotherapy regimens. I started an alternate treatment of bovine colostrum. This isn't from anything I've read online, I just know that colostrum has antibodies and helps boost immunity and I'm hoping it will give him a bit longer. Yesterday I bought a few of the items recommended on the Budwig diet but it hasn't felt right for me to put him on it. Yesterday he also started on some Prednisone to try to stop the growth and spread of his bumps and also because I think I noticed that his lymph nodes were also beginning to swell. Today his breathing is a bit more laboured. This thing moves quickly.  I'm sorry I can't offer advice, but I thought we could compare notes as we go through this. I hope Trey is doing well. 

Tracey


----------



## beefyz (Jan 6, 2014)

hi Tracey..... Trey is doing very well; has been pronounced in remmission by the oncologist, despite the fact that i think the guy is an undertaker, and he came highly recommended. I also wanted NO part of chemo but after visiting/calling 3 holisitc vets, none of them would touch him feeling that this insidious B cell lymphoma was better treated via chemo. The oncologist layed out the odds of beating this. First of all, Trey will be 12 in the spring. The guy has had to put GRs down @ 8 with this disease and has seen some as young as 3 get it. Without treatment expect a few weeks, half of them w/treatment go 6 mths, some make it to 12-16 months. Only 1 in 10 will make remission, if you can call it that because it always comes back they said. I wouldn't hear it. Decided to put my trust in God; i'm a 9/11 survivor & 3 cancer scares have passed over me. Since chemo was recommended by the holistic vets, i reluctantly went that route although spiratually feeling i was allowing this poison to be administered. Surprisingly, No noticable side effects excepting liver enzymes up a bit, which went back down the following week. After the first round, and 3 intense days of prayer, on the fourth morning every bump/lump (12/15) were gone. Four months later nothing has come back. Extreme physical/ palpation exams hasn't found any spread to organs or lymph glands. He eats like a horse and acts like he always has, like a puppy. People who see him can't believe he's being treated.
I have doen EXTENSIVE research trying to support his immune system the best i can, since we have to admit its our immune system that has somehow/somewhere been overwhelmed by this disease. Not that he was on a bad nutritional plan to begin with, i went completely organic; chicken, beef, veggies, omega 3s, certain other supplements etc, all combined into a stew which i vary every few days. Check out "Ogilvie protocol". There is also quite a bit of info if you type in 'Dog cancer" or "Lymphoma in Dogs". But be ready for CONTROVERSY; so intense that it makes me wonder if they really want people to help themselves or find a good treatment. I've called cancer/holisitc research institutes etc and basically got the same answer, if you can believe it, 'Oh, we don't have the time or money to do that type of research". And then you'll run into the BSAs with their magic pill that cured the dog of cancer. Even simple things go challenged. Several swear by Fish based omega 3s, other say NO because of mercury contamination. One says spring water for drinking water, another says reverse osmosis. Others use Vit c, others say no, not with chemo. Yada, yada, yada. You will find the Budwig protocol equally challenged, supposedly used with great success on human patients dismissed by their doctors with no hope. Thats the catch.... on HUMAN patients, even if you choose to believe that the Budwig will help on your dog. I can't find anywhere that SHE said explicitly that it was ok on dogs. First of all, controversy again, their is disagreement over whether or not a dog can even break down the O3s in flaxseed oil to be beneficial. Also, flaxseed oil has way to much O6s in it, which can "feed" a cancer, as does the cassein in the cottage cheese. Some say avoid all dairy. See what i mean? I have not introduced the Budwig yet. I have contacted a renowned Vet school & research lab where they have a Doc going to clinical trials right now with a vaccine designed to treat dogs who come out of remission. Nice to have a back-up plan. But until that day i will hold off on the Budwig, which i'm tending to beleive would be a last hope effort, at least in dogs. 
I'm trusting God that He wouldn't have taken Trey and i this far without a plan for some type of healing through what i've learned .


----------

